# Ασύρματα Δίκτυα σε όλη την Ελλάδα > Στερεά/Κεντρική Ελλάδα/Εύβοια > Ασύρματο Δίκτυο Εύβοιας >  Τοπολογία

## boy

Για να αρχίσουμε σιγά σιγά να έχουμε μια εικόνα του δικτύου προτείνω να αναφέρουμε τους ενεργούς κόμβους που υπάρχουν αυτή την στιγμή στην Χαλκίδα.

----------


## boy

Λοιπόν έχουμε και λέμε:
Υπάρχει μια Omni dlink 8db πάνω σε ένα 2000AP στον boy(στην ταράτσα μου δηλαδή).
Πάνω συνδέονται δύο clients με 2000AP , με τις ενσωματωμένες κεραιούλες *.
Οι χρήστες δεν έχουν δηλώσει ακόμη τον κόμβο τους στην nodedb(θα γίνει σε 1-2 ημέρες). 
Υπάρχει ενδιαφέρον και από τον tsirogianni. 
Από την θεσή που είμαι αρχικά δεν υπάρχει δυνατότητα να κάνω Link σε άλλο AP λόγω απομακρυσμένης θέσης από τους υπόλοιπους.
Όπως σας έλεγα λοιπόν στην συνάντηση , υπάρχει και ένα κτίριο στην διάθεση μας στο καινούργιο ΙΚΑ. 
Βλέπω την ταράτσα του rosered καθαρά. 
Αν βάλει ο rosered ένα δεύτερο Interface θα μπορέσουμε να κάνουμε και από εδώ Link. 
Με διπλό interface και από εδώ θα πιάσουμε όλο το κέντρο.
Για αρχή πήρα ένα wrt , απλά περιμένω τον rosered για επιλογή κεραίας ή ακόμη και για διπλό interface.

*Το ξέρω είναι λάθος απλά για αρχή και επειδή δεν υπάρχει κάποιος άλλος στην περιοχή ώστε να του δημιουργήσουμε πρόβλημα θορύβου επιλέξαμε αυτή την μέθοδο. Αυτό σε λίγο θα αλλάξει.

----------


## rosered

Boy κανε λιγο πιο ξεκαθαρο (απο θεμα τοπολογιας) ποιο απο τα δυο interfaces που εχω βαλει διευκολυνει και ποιους μπορουμε με την κινηση αυτη να εξηπυρετησουμε ετσι ωστε να βαλω μπροστα για το στησιμο του 2ου interface.Παραλληλα πρεπει να δουμε και την περιοχη που εισαι εσυ γιατι υπαρχει μεγαλο ενδιαφερον απο πολλους και οπως καταλαβαινεις μπορουν να μπουν και ατομα εκτος Χαλκιδας (απο Λιανη Αμμο και μετα εννοω και Παπαθανασιου).
Επισης πρεπει να δουμε και με τον Καραμπαμπα τι θα γινει γιατι υπαρχουν και απο εκει αναμονες.Τελος πρεπει να κοιταξουμε να διορθωσουμε και λιγο την nodedb γιατι τα εχουμε κανει ψιλομπαχαλο  ::   ::   ::  .
Ελπιζω να αρχισουμε να βλεπουμε περισσοτερες συμμετοχες.Αντε τωρα που πηραμε μπρος.......  ::  
Αυτα προς το παρον.

Γιωργος

----------


## boy

Αν υπάρχουν άτομα στον Καράμπαμπα τότε θα πρέπει να σκεφτείς την λύση του Panel , αφού μπροστά σου μόνο βρίσκονται clients ε?
Εγώ θα συνδεθώ πάνω σου με πιάτο και θα υπάρχει υποδομή και για τους άλλους.
Η Omni στο σπίτι μου υπάρχει. Άρα όποιος θέλει από την περιοχή με ειδοποιεί.
Για την ώρα θα κάνω ένα vpn με το κτίριο στο ΙΚΑ και θα συνδεθούμε στο υπόλοιπο δίκτυο με adsl, μέχρι να βρούμε ενδιάμεσα APs.
Πρέπει να κανονίσουμε και με τις Ips τι θά γίνει για να βάλουμε τις σωστές.
Αν δεν το έχει κάνει κανείς θα επικοινωνήσω με hostmaster για να πάρουμε το εύρος και να το χωρίσουμε.

----------


## rosered

Τεσπα.Τον Καραμπαμπα αστον.Εσυ δεν μου ειπες ακομη σε πιο interface θελεις να συνδεθεις απο τα δικα μου.Εαν συνδεθεις στον Καραμπαμπα σε 2ο if τοτε εξυπηρετω και ενα μεγαλο μερος απο την Χαλκιδα γιατι ειμαι σε σημειο που με βλεπουν ολοι.Απο την αλλη αν βαλω 2ο if στην Κυπρου βολευει ενα τελειως διαφορετικο κομματι απο την Χαλκιδα (βλεπε Δαριγκ και πανω).
Οσον αφορα τις ip πιστεψε με ειναι ακομη πολυ νωρις για να ασχοληθουμε με κατι τετοιο.Εχω ηδη κανει τις κινησεις για τις ip και θα σας ενημερωσω σε λιγες μερες αλλα πιστεψε με οτι υπαρχουν στοιχειωδη πραγματα που δεν εχουν γινει ακομη.Οι ip ειναι το τελευταιο που πρεπει να σε απασχολει.  ::  
Τελος πρεπει να μιλησω με τον tzo για να δουμε τι θα κανουμε με το linuxoκουτο και με τα services που θα παιξουν και να σηκωσω και το μηχανημα με dns και web services γενικοτερα.

----------


## lambrosk

Μιας και είσαστε λίγοι ακόμα μερικές φιλικές συμβουλές!
α. βρείτε και φτιάχτε-κολήστε τους οδικούς χάρτες των περιοχών που εκτείνεστε. Καλό είναι το αρχειάκι να είναι jpeg και σχετικά μικρό δεν υπάρχει λόγος να είναι μεγάλο.
β. Τοποθετήστε τα σημεία που βρίσκεται ο καθένας με το όνομά σας και το Nodeid σας. (Γι'αυτό απαραίτητο όλοι να έχετε κάνει μια καταχώρηση στην nodedb.)
γ. Τώρα το ποιο σημαντικό που δεν μας δίνει η Node db: Υπολογίστε όλοι με βάση τον βορά ποια είναι η γωνία που συνδέεστε και που και ποιες είναι οι γωνίες που είσαστε μπλοκαρισμένοι. 
Απο αυτά ζωγραφίστε γύρω απο το σημαδάκι σας και στο τετράγωνο της γειτονίας τις πλευρές που δεν βλέπετε με μαύρη γραμμή σαν τείχος και με μια πράσινη γραμμή την συνδεσή σας προς αυτόν που συνδέεστε.
δ. Ετσι και όλοι ξέρετε τι γίνεται αλλά και οι υπόλοιποι γνωρίζουν ποιος βλέπει που περίπου.

Κάντε το και ένα ποστ για να το βλέπουν όλοι.

----------


## Awhite

Ενδιαφέροντα πράγματα συζητάτε guys! Λοιπόν μένω στην Χρ. Καψάλη, κοντά στο ΑΡΙΣΤΑ. Ενδιαφέρομαι πολύ να στήσω το αγαπημένο μου AP 900+ της D-Link. Έχω αρκετές γνώσεις στο θέμα, ήταν να δημιουργήσω τους πρότους κόμβους εδω, απλός δεν υπήρχε αρκετή θέληση απο τους τότε γνωστούς μου. Για πείτε μου, πώς θα μπορούσαμε να επικοινωνήσουμε real-time να τα πούμε. Δυστηχώς λόγο περιορισμένου χρόνου, δεν μπορω να δανειστώ την stella για ενα σκανάρισμα σύντομα  ::  αλλα μόλις μπορέσω θα το κανω. Προς το παρών θα περάσω μια βόλτα απο την περιοχή σας να δώ εαν όντως λειτουργεί το AP σας. 
Έχω το Sony PSP το οποίο κάνει μια χαρά σκαννάρισμα σε κοντινές αποστάσεις.

----------


## Crazyio

> Ενδιαφέροντα πράγματα συζητάτε guys! Λοιπόν μένω στην Χρ. Καψάλη, κοντά στο ΑΡΙΣΤΑ. Ενδιαφέρομαι πολύ να στήσω το αγαπημένο μου AP 900+ της D-Link. Έχω αρκετές γνώσεις στο θέμα, ήταν να δημιουργήσω τους πρότους κόμβους εδω, απλός δεν υπήρχε αρκετή θέληση απο τους τότε γνωστούς μου. Για πείτε μου, πώς θα μπορούσαμε να επικοινωνήσουμε real-time να τα πούμε. Δυστηχώς λόγο περιορισμένου χρόνου, δεν μπορω να δανειστώ την stella για ενα σκανάρισμα σύντομα  αλλα μόλις μπορέσω θα το κανω. Προς το παρών θα περάσω μια βόλτα απο την περιοχή σας να δώ εαν όντως λειτουργεί το AP σας. 
> Έχω το Sony PSP το οποίο κάνει μια χαρά σκαννάρισμα σε κοντινές αποστάσεις.


Σου έχω απαντήσει στο καινούργιο Thread που έχεις ανοίξει ...

Ιωσάς

----------

